# Diamonds..... who buys?



## Ocean (Jan 26, 2017)

Hey y'all,

I've got about 90 small diamonds, who buys them?

TY

(edited for spelling)


----------



## scrapman1077 (Jan 26, 2017)

ARA in Dallas


----------



## 4metals (Jan 26, 2017)

Before you offer them for sale it pays to make sure they are diamonds. The easiest way to do this is to place them in a small amount of hydroflouric acid. This will etch the CZ's and you can easily pick out the non diamonds. There are other references on the forum about using HF safely and to etch diamonds. 

Second purchase a small set of diamond screens. The stones are shaken through different size screens and separated by size.

Now when you sell them you can tell them beforehand that they have been etched with HF to separate out the CZ's and you can tell them how many Carats of each size you have. 

Then they will know that you have an idea of what you have. 

It pays to put yourself in a better position by knowing what you are selling.


----------



## Ocean (Jan 26, 2017)

Thanks 4metals!


----------



## Ocean (Jan 26, 2017)

Has anyone here used the electronic testers before?

Will they do the job so that I don;t need to buy and use hydrofloric?

TY


----------



## 4metals (Jan 26, 2017)

Electronic testers do work but usually jewelers have lots of melee so testing each one is a pain. If your stones are larger a tester works fine. Refiners I deal with have literally thousands of diamonds so testing each stone is quite a bit of labor. The HF saves a lot of time. 

It is important to test because if you leave it up to the buyer to test and you cannot verify, well it can be as bad as going to a gold scrap buyer without an assay.


----------



## Lou (Jan 27, 2017)

Pick your poison.


----------



## Ocean (Feb 2, 2017)

Ok, I bought an electronic tester and the set of screens and here are the results:

All Tested as Real with Electronic tester.
I used a set of screens to evaluate sizes.

Size 14 screen caught 4 units = .5 carat
Size 13-1 unit = .1 ct
Size 12-4 units = .307 ct
Size 11-51 units = 3.1875 ct
Size 10-30 units = 1.666 ct
Total = 90 diamonds 5.7605 ct

They seem very clear and bright.


----------



## markmopar (Feb 22, 2017)

I asked my local coin shop guy about diamonds once. He reached into his desk and pulled out a film cannister half full of small stones. He told me that when he has a full one he lists it on eBay with no reserve. He went on to say that unless it's over a carat in size, used diamonds carry little value.


----------



## upcyclist (Mar 1, 2017)

Yeah, sorting by size helps, but if you're really going to parcel them out, they also need to be graded (color & clarity). As Mark said, melee stones aren't worth much on the secondary market. I like the eBay approach--just be honest that they're ungraded, but the additional info on your testing & screening can only help.


----------



## Ocean (Mar 1, 2017)

Ocean said:


> Ok, I bought an electronic tester and the set of screens and here are the results:
> 
> All Tested as Real with Electronic tester.
> I used a set of screens to evaluate sizes.
> ...



These VERY Nice diamonds... sold for over $1,000.


----------



## upcyclist (Mar 1, 2017)

Great! What sort of buyer?


----------



## evangattis (Mar 5, 2017)

Melee market is way down now but you can still expect around 800 for the size quoted here if they are nice whites.


----------



## Romantic (Nov 22, 2017)

Where do you guys sell them?


----------



## jonrms (Dec 1, 2017)

One of the things I buy and put in my safe are diamonds. I have loads of small ones which are nothing but jewellery making accessories. Good with the likes of pmc 3 . 

If your selling pictures and size. I assume they are just small. Otherwise any large stones can and will be snapped up by any jeweller


----------

